# CT Horner, don't forget us



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Please finish your story. What happens to the gray man?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I am looking forward to the next chapter(s), I keep telling myself it takes time to write and be patient. I check a couple of times a day to see if there is a new chapter.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Me three!!!


----------



## CTHorner (Aug 6, 2013)

OOOOPS My bad I'm back, thanks for the reminder see the new thread. The Greys part 2.


CT.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Thank you!


----------

